# Off the back of this confidence



## moticavagnaro

The original text goes like this: Despite recent trends, respondents expect global investment levels across the energy sector to quickly bounce back, Off the back of this confidence, 59 percent of respondents expect investments in sustainable energy to reach $500 billion by 2020.
Could it be: Dejando esto de lado, el 59% de los encuestados piensa que las inversiones en energía sustentable llegarán a 500 mil millones para 2020. THANKS TO WHOEVER MAY HELP


----------



## k-in-sc

Dejando esto de lado 
Based on this confidence ...


----------



## moticavagnaro

What about: ´en base a esto´, or ´tomando estos datos como base´?


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it's not "datos," just a "sentimiento de confianza."
But "en base a esto" might work. I'm not a native, though.


----------



## moticavagnaro

It might or it makes sense? Thank you.


----------



## moticavagnaro

What about: Confiando en esto.....?


----------



## k-in-sc

Think about what it's saying. The first sentence says there is confidence in the future of the entire energy sector. The second says that general confidence underlies optimism specifically about sustainable energy.


----------



## moticavagnaro

Think I got it. Thanks a lot


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry I can't tell you what to say -- I'm not a native. I was hoping someone else would show up. But at any rate, would you mind posting your translation, for posterity?


----------



## aztlaniano

_A raíz de/Como consecuencia de_ esta confianza (en la rápida recuperación del sector) ...


----------



## Andoush

¡Hola Moti y K-in-sc!

Me parece que esta expresión contiene varios matices diferentes. No sé si existe una traducción exacta en español. Les propongo las siguiente opciones:

"en base a esta confianza, ..."
"como consecuencia de dicha confianza,..."
"en lo que se refiere a dicha confianza,..."
"lo que es más,..."
"así,..."
"para ser precisos,..."

¡Espero haber ayudado un pelín! )


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks guys! I'd lean toward a construction that didn't imply the second situation *resulted from* the first, only that it was *related to* it. So I was looking at "en lo que se refiere a dicha confianza,..." but I'm not really sure what that would be in English :S


----------



## moticavagnaro

Thanks k-in-sc, Andoush and anztlaniano!!!!
I thought the second statement was a consequence of the first, but if it does not *result from* but is *related to* the second, what about: en relación a esa confianza.... Maybe I´d like best: Por la confianza en la recuperación del sector....etc.etc.


----------



## Andoush

Sí, me parece que estaría bien.
"*En* relación *con *esta confianza, el 59% de..."
"*Con* relación *a* esta confianza, el 59% de..."


----------



## moticavagnaro

I guess that´s the end of it. At one point I even thought of suppressing the whole thing and add a colon after the first statement. THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OF YOU. Meet at some future time in the forums


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks all! We tired poor Moti out


----------

